# Using the -TC modifier



## kdeman (Jan 25, 2012)

I work in a pain management office.  I know when our provider does a facet injection, fluoroscopy is bundled.  My question is, can I bill 77003 with a -TC modifier for use of the equipment?


----------



## sphillips79 (Jan 25, 2012)

do you own the equipment?


----------



## kdeman (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, the doctor does own the equipment.


----------



## Cherish79 (Feb 23, 2012)

That's an interesting question. I never would have thought about that. I also work in a pain management office and would be curious to see the answer to this as well.


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 11, 2012)

If the flouro is bundled into the primary code, how can we ethically bill for the flouro and stick a TC modifier on it?
Isn't that considered fracturing out charges?

I would never do it, bundled is bundled for a reason, just saying.


----------



## sphillips79 (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree with Michelle, and since it's already bundled into the procedure the insurance carrier would just deny it as inclusive.


----------

